

True to its word, WikiLeaks releases more cables despite founder's arrest - Garbage
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/True-to-its-word-WikiLeaks-releases-more-cables-despite-founders-arrest/articleshow/7065874.cms

======
theDoug
Warning: No less than four pop-up / in-page / full-screen flash ads before you
get to TFA.

